# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Surf Musik

## Gast

Hey Leute,

----------


## Gast

Eigentlich sollte da noch etwas stehen und zwar nennt mir doch mal ein paar coole Bands aus den Surfvideos damit man sich die aus dem Netz runterladen kann!!!!

----------


## Thorsten

Bracket - 2 RAK 005
Downset - Pocket full of Fatcaps
Dropkick Murphys - Amazing grace
Fatboy Slim - Everybody needs a 303
Godsmack - Keep away
Paradise Lost - Say just words
Social Distortion - Don't drag me down
Suede - Film star
The Charlatans - Jesus hairdo

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

@Chris bei Wom kannst du dir die Inhalte (von Surffiction)angucken.

Meine Frage:Wie heit die Sngerin,die das Lied Supersonic Speech(/Speed??)singt??Von der Stimme her htte ich gedacht,dass das die Sngerin von den Guano Apes ist-habe aber nix im Netz gefunden :-(

    Ciao  PiGGY

----------


## Gast

Moin Piggy!
Das ist nicht nur eine Sngerin ,sondern ne ganze Gruppe.
Nmlich <Die Happy>!
Und das Lied heisst:Supersonic Speed.

----------


## Piggy

DANKE!!!!HA!Endlich kann ich mir das Lied rumterladen!!!!!!!!

*ganzdollsuperfreu*    

  Ciao  PiGGY   :-7

----------


## Gast

Life begins at 40 knots :)

----------


## Thorsten

yo, man, that's right.
but for me, life begins at 16 knots!!!

hang loose and have good winds!

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

16 knots are good. but riding more than 40 knots is totaly insane !!!! :9

Hang loose

----------


## Thorsten

i haven't done it yet but i can imagine.

sleep well and don't dream about too much wind!

aloha,
thorsten :D


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Piggy

Hi!-Ich mal wieder.
Hab noch ne doofe Frage:Wo kann man sich am besten Musik downloaden?Momentan habe ich Beareshare-ist aber nicht so unbeding der Renner-etwas unbekanntere Musik findet man da kaum.Wo holt ihr euch denn so eure Musik?

   Ciao   PiGGY   :D

----------


## Thorsten

an das gute alte napster kommt leider nichts ran!!!  :'(

ich habe WinMX, eine gute alternative, wie ich finde.
download unter: http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0...0-5948661.html

andere schwren auf morpheus, das luft bei mir aber nicht.
download unter: http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0...0-6525083.html

musst eben beide testen.


aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moinsen!
Versuchts mal mit www.audiogalaxy.com
Ist auch nicht so schlecht und die kennen sogar CUM usw.

----------


## Thorsten

audiogalaxy findet aber seltene sachen nciht so oft, glaub ich.

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

M.O.P

----------


## Gast

Wer steht auf Hip-Hop

----------


## flint

ich

----------


## Gast

Passt gut zum Heizen in Kabbelwasser :)

----------


## Gast

Wo ist das denn bitte Surfmucke ???

----------


## Thorsten

gefragt wurde nach musik aus surfvideos... und die songs sind von surfvideos :7

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## willyskipp

hey ihr checker ;-p

probierts mal mit www.aimster.com das ist genauso wie napster aufgebaut und ewig einfach und vieeeeeell musik...

maloha jan  <--back again

----------


## Gast

dername ist programm  was ist eigentlich surf mucke 
das was surfer hren
das was surfer spielen
oder wo man ber surfen singt



>Eigentlich sollte da noch etwas stehen 
>und zwar nennt mir doch 
>mal ein paar coole Bands 
>aus den Surfvideos damit man 
>sich die aus dem Netz 
>runterladen kann!!!!

----------


## Gast

sorry...."satInic surfers"
das heisst     SATANIC SURFERS
teKIELER

----------


## Gast

Kennt jemand von euch Desiree???
im Video Inside hawaii passt ihre Stimme einfach absolut!!
Leider hab ich schon berall nach mp3's von ihr gsucht, fand aber keine (audiogalaxy, morpheus etc).
Wenn ihr mp3's von desiree habts oder wissts wo man welche downloaden kann, bitte melden!!!!


elissa@gmx.at

thx

----------


## Thorsten

schau mal auf http://www.google.de/search?q=desiree+mp3&hl=de&meta= , vielleicht findeste da was.

aloha,
thorsten :D


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Danke fr deinen Tipp Thorsten...aber leider fand ich nur eine Grufti-Desiree und eine andre welche 1988 einen christmas song aufgenommen hat *ggg*....leider war die suche ohne erfolg :(((


elissa

----------


## Gast

hi
also ich benutze kazaa. das ist hnlich wie morpheus nur luft bei mir, morpheus halt nicht.
wie schon gesagt ich steht mir so auf punk, ska und son zeug aber echt surfer mukke sind ja wohl die cilli peppers und vielleicht noch suggar ray.

hip hop wrde ich als letztes bezeichnen was mit surfen zu tun hat...

----------


## Anna

Aloha Leute!!
knnt ihr mir einige Reggaeknstler sagen, ausser den King of Reggae "Bob Marley" (der auch supercool ist)?

HANG LOOSE

----------


## Gast

also...ich muss grad ein referat in der schule ber reggae machen. falls du schon mal eins gemacht hast, kannst dus mir ja sagen(hier rein schreiben), ich muss es nur am donnerstag schon halten!
also hier kommen jetzt mal ein paar knstler
jimmy cliff (ist auch ein king of reggae!!)
culture
the mighty diamonds
max romeo
toots and the maytals
the heptones
inner circle
third world
the meditation
lee "scratch" perry
junior byles
bunny wailer
peter tosh
the i-three
rita marley
marcia griffith
judy mowatt
sly and robbie
israel vibration
sooo ich hoffe das langt erst mal!
aloha, -->?!?<--

----------

